# Pomeranian/Chihuahua fur coat is looking ratty



## keysmachine (Oct 11, 2015)

So I googled dog coats with this breed and i couldn't come up with anything. but being that he's 3 months old now and going on 4 months. I noticed his fur coat is looking ratty. 

what i mean is his fur is getting longer all over but it's looking rather strange. almost like he's getting uglier? i hate to say that. but he has long hairs all over but still has his short hair. 

his coat shines so i know his coat is healthy. is this his adult coat starting to grow in? I thought my Pomchi was a fluffier Chihuahua but it looks like its getting long around his ears more so than the rest of his body and longer thinner hairs are growing all around his body. and his ears are more elevated than totally floppy as they were when i got him 3 weeks ago. 

i haven't brushed his coat at all... i hear that you should do that no matter what.

am i concerned about nothing? I'm just new to this whole dog growing up thing i've always had older dogs so i've never seen a puppy grow up.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Because your dog is a cross between a long coated and a short coated dog, they quite often end up with a mixed coat. I have seen the same kind of a coat with a Shih Tzu x Chihuahua. Also, Pom puppies go through a real scraggly coat at a certain age so it could change a lot still. That cross should end up with prick ears so it is not unusual for them to be sometimes floppy now.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

? I would think that you should be doing light brushing it should not hurt him. Since he is a mix he may just have a longer or more fluff- it also could be that he has Long hair chi in his background added on to the pom long hair so he may just end up much more/longer hair.


----------



## keysmachine (Oct 11, 2015)

Kyllobernese said:


> Because your dog is a cross between a long coated and a short coated dog, they quite often end up with a mixed coat. I have seen the same kind of a coat with a Shih Tzu x Chihuahua. Also, Pom puppies go through a real scraggly coat at a certain age so it could change a lot still. That cross should end up with prick ears so it is not unusual for them to be sometimes floppy now.


I've never heard of a dog's ears becoming prick ears if they were born with floppy ears. strange i've owned muts before but none with a short and long hair mix. I know Pomeranians have super fluffy coats. I guess time will tell.. i hope he doesn't have thing long hairs with a short hair haha i was thinking all his fur would grow or not grow at the same length.

i thought perhaps the cold weather out here in ohio was making him grow longer hairs to keep him warm haha he's shedding a lot more i'll pet him and notice hairs on my fingers. where as when i first got him he never shed a single hair.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

keysmachine said:


> I've never heard of a dog's ears becoming prick ears if they were born with floppy ears. strange i've owned muts before but none with a short and long hair mix. I know Pomeranians have super fluffy coats. I guess time will tell.. i hope he doesn't have thing long hairs with a short hair haha i was thinking all his fur would grow or not grow at the same length.
> 
> i thought perhaps the cold weather out here in ohio was making him grow longer hairs to keep him warm haha he's shedding a lot more i'll pet him and notice hairs on my fingers. where as when i first got him he never shed a single hair.


Ime it is the same thing when a GSD's ears stand, I have had small mixes that some would have prick ears/ rose ears and they started out as floppy. Since both breeds favor prick ears I would think you have more chance to have the do that Vs. others


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

It's called the puppy uglies. Double coated dogs go through it and they only grow fully into their adult coat at like 2+ years. He will start looking better as he matures 

This is my Pomeranian x Chihuahua at 9-12 months, and now.




























Now:


----------



## keysmachine (Oct 11, 2015)

taquitos said:


> It's called the puppy uglies. Double coated dogs go through it and they only grow fully into their adult coat at like 2+ years. He will start looking better as he matures
> 
> This is my Pomeranian x Chihuahua at 9-12 months, and now.
> 
> ...


Your dog is so stinking CUTE. I love that leather hoodie you got for him. I ordered a little flannel hoodie for mine. I hear its easier to introduce clothing at a young age. Older dogs tend to hate it for a long while haha..

Although your pup was way more fluffy than mine... my pup has a super soft coat but I just figured it was because he's a cross breed. His mom was a poofy pom and his dad had very short hair that had no fluff factor it was like petting my own buzzed head lol.

i guess we'll see i'll love him no matter what i just don't want people do go wtf is wrong with your dog. it's like i'm embarrassed for him although it's not bad now i can only see it progressing. 

did your pup have floppy ears before prick ears?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Most other people won't notice or care, trust me. Sometimes when my papillon is due for a bath, I think she looks scruffy and terrible, but people will comment on how clean and white she is and how pretty she looks!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You often get a coat that almost looks wire haired when you cross a long coated breed and a short one. Sometimes it's just puppy uglies and patchiness and it's usually just with something with a hair coat like a yorkie crossed with a chi, but you often get a really odd, nearly wirey, sparse coat. 

Time will tell!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

keysmachine said:


> Your dog is so stinking CUTE. I love that leather hoodie you got for him. I ordered a little flannel hoodie for mine. I hear its easier to introduce clothing at a young age. Older dogs tend to hate it for a long while haha..
> 
> Although your pup was way more fluffy than mine... my pup has a super soft coat but I just figured it was because he's a cross breed. His mom was a poofy pom and his dad had very short hair that had no fluff factor it was like petting my own buzzed head lol.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Meeko isn't a fan of clothes unless it's cold out. He's not a huge fan but he lets me put them on because he knows it keeps him warm. With crossbreeds it's really a crap shoot as to what kind of fur they'll have! Maybe if you post photos of your dog we can have a better idea  Most Pom x Chi I've met have had the short fur of a Chihuahua (more coarse), but with more volume and thickness.

If it's any consolation Meeko was also extremely malnourished when I adopted him so he was literally bald in some areas (elbows, ears, chest, etc.)... He is still bald on his chest.

Unfortunately I have no clue what he looked like as a puppy because he is a rescue. I only met him when he was at 9-12 months old. Sorry!

His puppies (he was a mill rescue and came in with several females that were pregnant) had ears that pricked up pretty early on though. Here's a photo of the puppies.









And this was from one of the litters. The female had a shorter coat (possibly part Sheltie), so he turned out quite different from the other litter, whose female looked more like a purebred Pom (those dogs looked like longhaired Chis with more coat)


----------



## keysmachine (Oct 11, 2015)

taquitos said:


> Thank you! Meeko isn't a fan of clothes unless it's cold out. He's not a huge fan but he lets me put them on because he knows it keeps him warm. With crossbreeds it's really a crap shoot as to what kind of fur they'll have! Maybe if you post photos of your dog we can have a better idea  Most Pom x Chi I've met have had the short fur of a Chihuahua (more coarse), but with more volume and thickness.
> 
> If it's any consolation Meeko was also extremely malnourished when I adopted him so he was literally bald in some areas (elbows, ears, chest, etc.)... He is still bald on his chest.
> 
> ...


haha i gotta get some recent pics of him!

where did you get your dogs leather hoodie if you don't mind me asking?

and my pup didn't have prick ears he had floppy ears. although they're much more pronounced and not as floppy as they were. The fur coat was the same as those pups though.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

keysmachine said:


> haha i gotta get some recent pics of him!
> 
> where did you get your dogs leather hoodie if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> and my pup didn't have prick ears he had floppy ears. although they're much more pronounced and not as floppy as they were. The fur coat was the same as those pups though.


His coat is from Hip Doggie 

Yeah since he's a mix it'll just be a mystery until he gets older!


----------

